# How tall are you?!



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I'm 5 ft 2 which is 157.48cm  
Normal height yes? Not for a 20 year old >.<


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

5'3 and a half.

Really short 15 year old male here.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> 5'3 and a half.
> 
> Really short 15 year old male here.



Dude, I'm 5 years older and you're taller.


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 5'?.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

5'4 or 5'5 here ~ 14 year old girl...


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

5'3 and  a half. I'm quite short for a 12 year old boy in my opinion.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 7, 2014)

Around 190cm


----------



## Murray (Apr 7, 2014)

im around 6'5 awks


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2014)

Murray said:


> im around 6'5 awks



Wot.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 7, 2014)

6 feet tall and thirteen ayee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thirteen as in age


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Murray said:


> im around 6'5 awks



Your almost taller than my dad ._. he's 7 foot tall I think.


----------



## kasane (Apr 7, 2014)

1.62 m, or 5'3.
I guess it's suitable for someone who is going to turn 14 in 3 days, no?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 7, 2014)

What. ^


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Dude, I'm 5 years older and you're taller.


I'm taller than all but one of the girls of my class.
But I'm short by like 5 inches from the rest of the guys. Lol.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 7, 2014)

To Yui Z btw


----------



## kasane (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought something was weird when you said what :/
Oh well, ninja'd


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> To Yui Z btw



You're 13 with a height of a basketball player? I kind of find that hard to believe.


----------



## Murray (Apr 7, 2014)

i'm 11


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 7, 2014)

5'4 "tall" at 21 years old...


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 5'7 which is kind of tall for a girl, but I feel so very short. I have three male cousins (who I am also neighbors with) and a little brother: all of them is around 6'5


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2014)

s2g we have this thread somewhere already.


6'2


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> You're 13 with a height of a basketball player? I kind of find that hard to believe.


Wait what? Your not talking to me are you? ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> What. ^


Umm what?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Wait what? Your not talking to me are you? ._.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Talking to  RhinoK  :v 
Your height is perfectly fine.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Talking to  RhinoK  :v
> Your height is perfectly fine.



Oh right my bad hehe ~ I'm just confused as to why RhinoK quotes me asking 'what' X-X


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Oh right my bad hehe ~ I'm just confused as to why RhinoK quotes me asking 'what' X-X



What? dontkillmepls


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 7, 2014)

5 foot 8 up in here
I'm 13 lels


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> 5 foot 8 up in here
> I'm 13 lels



Lels hi Panda


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 7, 2014)

And I'm a guy


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 7, 2014)

5'4 c:


----------



## Darumy (Apr 7, 2014)

5'7, about.


Decent for an asian girl my age haha. 5'6 is primadonna height, be proud if you're near it! Petite girls are cute. And tall girls can't wear heels to dances either.


----------



## Marii (Apr 7, 2014)

5'2 and I'm 18 ~_~
apparently that's tall for filipino girls LOL


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 5'2 and 14. I guess I am average?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 7, 2014)

I am 5ft 6.5in or 169cm and 17 (18 in just under 4 months!) years old so I'm a pretty decent height, any taller and I'd have to order my jeans and trousers from specialised catalogues due to me being skinny! (Most shops are jerks and assume that if you're tall you've got wide hips/waistline)  Also the majority of my height comes from my legs (Leggy blonde  ) so I look ridiculously small when I sit down :/


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm a 23 year old *man* and I'm only 5'8.

:/


----------



## Sloom (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm...



Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very






Spoiler: Very



Medium Sized.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 7, 2014)

around 5'4" and 14, but the doctor predicted I'd get to be at least 5'7", and the rest of my family thinks I'll get even taller, and I'm sure once I start transitioning I'll get even ****ing taller so im prob gonna be really tall


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 7, 2014)

My dreams of being a professional wrassler were swept under the rug when I found out I wasn't gonna be over 6 ft tall.

/dies


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> I'm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why






Spoiler: why


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2014)

Horus said:


> s2g we have this thread somewhere already.
> 
> 
> 6'2


You're not allowed to be tall! 



MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm a 23 year old *man* and I'm only 5'8.
> 
> :/


Still taller than me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gingersnap35 said:


> I'm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was the need for this


----------



## Crazy (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm like 5 foot 6 or something... about 165cm-170cm tall... I'm 13 year old guy btw, so ye, quite tall


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 7, 2014)

5"5 or 5"6
im 16


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 7, 2014)

Crazy said:


> I'm like 5 foot 6 or something... about 165cm-170cm tall... I'm 13 year old guy btw, so ye, quite tall


I'm 6 feet tall, thirteen and even still there's a girl my height and three boys my age taller than me

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> You're 13 with a height of a basketball player? I kind of find that hard to believe.


You're taller than my mum but here I am believin'


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

5'4 or 5'5


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> 5'4 or 5'5



Whatever height I am, I'm still taller than you. :3

Because tbh 5"3 and a half was my height the last time I checked.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 7, 2014)

5'7 ish and I'm 19! I feel small though ;o


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 7, 2014)

5'3 and im 17 ._.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 6'1 1/2 so~

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> I'm 6 feet tall, thirteen and even still there's a girl my height and three boys my age taller than me



Aw, that's how tall I was when I was 13 c: I've literally grown and inch and a half since then and I'm almost 19 .-.


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2014)

i am ~170cm


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I'm the shortest so far in the thread... /o\ gimme your heightssss pls!
I'm 5'0' (3/4, sometimes I say 5'1 to make myself feel taller, lol). I've been that height since 16 years old. I'm 22 now.


----------



## Truffle (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm


----------



## Cudon (Apr 7, 2014)

5'10" / 178cm,  14, female


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 7, 2014)

5'11 / 180cm. Pretty average right now, but I was always the shortest in school.


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> I think I'm the shortest so far in the thread... /o\ gimme your heightssss pls!
> I'm 5'0' (3/4, sometimes I say 5'1 to make myself feel taller, lol). I've been that height since 16 years old. I'm 22 now.



Aww your tiny! Your fun size xD


----------



## LaceGloves (Apr 7, 2014)

5 foot 6.

I'm pretty average for a 17 year old.


----------



## Bitny (Apr 7, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Well I'm 5 ft 2 which is 157.48cm
> Normal height yes? Not for a 20 year old >.<



OMG! Me too! I'm 20 years old and 5ft 2 inches!


----------



## Cariad (Apr 7, 2014)

1.4 meters. 7th grade shortie here!


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 7, 2014)

I haven't measured myself in years. I'm 22 and the last time I checked I was 154cm or something. I think I might have grown a cm or two but I doubt it.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 7, 2014)

You people are soo tiny uwu''


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> You people are soo tiny uwu''



stahp D:


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> stahp D:



I'm twelve, so there is still a chance  same height as you by the way.


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 7, 2014)

5ft 11 inch and at 45 I can safely say that I am not going to grow any taller.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 7, 2014)

i'm almost 5'4 i guess? (162 cm)
i guess that's okay for my age


----------



## cIementine (Apr 7, 2014)

*I'm like 5'1 and I'm 12 :3*


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 7, 2014)

5'11'' / 180cm.

17 y/o male.


----------



## Zander (Apr 7, 2014)

6 foot


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm a solid 6 feet tall at 17 years old. I guess I'm okay with my height. XD


----------



## rad_baby (Apr 7, 2014)

5'5 v.v and I'm 17


----------



## Zedark (Apr 7, 2014)

5'5 and im a 16 year old boy i feel quite short :/


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 7, 2014)

5'7 at 18, hated being tall for a long time but now I don't mind it as much!


----------



## Marii (Apr 7, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> 5'7 at 18, hated being tall for a long time but now I don't mind it as much!



lots of people would be jealous, actually  I know I am @.@


----------



## N64dude (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 14 years old and 5ft 4.


----------



## Lassy (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 1m65.5 which is 5 feet 5. I'm average height I guess for girls :3


----------



## Byngo (Apr 7, 2014)

5'7

c:


----------



## matt (Apr 7, 2014)

17 yrs at 5'9''


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

_6'2", male and 14 - I hate being tall, ;-;_


----------



## matt (Apr 7, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> _6'2", male and 14 - I hate being tall, ;-;_



You must be joking xD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

4'11 or about 150cm girl and 16y/o ;~;

all youz giants lol


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

matt said:


> You must be joking xD



_No, haha. Wish I was!_


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 7, 2014)

5'6". 
Compared to my family, I'm a giant. :/ In my school, I'm average.

Yes, that's average. You're considered tall if you're 6'2".


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

my ex was 6'7 though xD


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> my ex was 6'7 though xD



Yeesh.  So many human giraffes.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> Yeesh.  So many human giraffes.



lol I called him Flagpole lol


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

4'8

Midgets4lyf


----------



## meo (Apr 7, 2014)

5'7


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 4'9" and 21 years old. I haven't grown in like ten years.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> I'm 4'9" and 21 years old. I haven't grown in like ten years.



been the same height since 11 years old? how.. unfortunate.

#ireallyshouldntbetalking


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 7, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Well I'm 5 ft 2 which is 157.48cm
> Normal height yes? Not for a 20 year old >.<



We're the same height lol on a good day I'm 5 ft 3 
I don't feel like the only short 20 some year old anymore!


----------



## Yookey (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 176cm / 5 foot 9 inches =P


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 7, 2014)

I am 5' , 
Short for a 12 year old.
But i do have a friend that is 6'1, and 12, so it could always be worse.


----------



## lady--saga (Apr 7, 2014)

A lot of people here are really young wow
I'm a 5'8 17-year-old girl


----------



## Comet (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm a 5'5 / 167.64cm 17-year old. I'm the shortest dude in my group of friends but I don't care.


----------



## crwn (Apr 7, 2014)

i'm 5'11 - 6ft
and i'm 18!


----------



## kite (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 5'9. A pretty tall chick.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 7, 2014)

5"6
Meh


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 7, 2014)

4'11

- - - Post Merge - - -

waaa I'm so short compared to everyone else.


----------



## macuppie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 5'8 and like i consider myself average height for a girl sooooooo. I want to be 6'0


----------



## Cou (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 5 ft.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 7, 2014)

5'1 and a half >.>


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe 5'2 or 5'3, and I'm 13.  I'd love to be taller considering I play volleyball. :c


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm 5'4,I believe that's a good average height for a 23 year female uwu


----------



## Improv (Apr 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> 5'3 and a half.
> 
> Really short 15 year old male here.


 
same age 
same height 
same gender

wow


----------



## namaste (Apr 7, 2014)

five foot nine


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 7, 2014)

6 foot and 14 years of age


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 7, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> 6 foot and 14 years of age



How...? I feel short now ヽ(；▽；)ノ
14 year old 5'3


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 7, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> How...? I feel short now ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> 14 year old 5'3



Don't worry about it. All of my friends have to literally look up to me they are so short. I have a friend who is 22 and 5"1'


----------



## Syd (Apr 7, 2014)

i'm like exactly 5 feet and it's sad because i'm 20.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2014)

6 feet exactly.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2014)

13 and 5'2
maybe 5'3 idk??
im in the middle i guess


----------



## Bradski (Apr 7, 2014)

6'3 and I am a 17 year old male. I have long arms and long legs xD


----------



## Cudon (Apr 7, 2014)

Bradski said:


> 6'3 and I am a 17 year old male. I have long arms and long legs xD


Damn.. so tall.. Can I have you ? :0


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 7, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> 6 foot and 14 years of age



That's how tall I was when I was 14 too :3 I've only grown like 2 inches since then~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bradski said:


> 6'3 and I am a 17 year old male. I have long arms and long legs xD



Aw, you're the same height as my boyfriend cx Except he's 20, but he's been 6'3 since her 16 so~


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

im 5'6 1/2 or 172 cm. i wish i was shorter tbh


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 8, 2014)

Marii said:


> lots of people would be jealous, actually  I know I am @.@



I get told that every once in a while, I think it would just be cool to be short, cute and small :3


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

i'm 22 and i capped at 5'4 1/2" since i was around 16. i like to joke and say that just like in math when it's ".5" you round it up. so in reality i'm 5'5" hehe..


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 8, 2014)

I wish I was short ;w;


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

Swurve said:


> same age
> same height
> same gender
> 
> wow


We had the same avatar too </3
Levi though <33


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2014)

5'2 and a half. I wish I were 5'7 or 5'8. Taller is better.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

I still have hope. 5'3 and a half at a young age, so I'm hoping my bones grow alot more. I'll drink alot more milk after this.


----------



## MayorMixie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm 5'6"


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I wish I was short ;w;


me too, i wanna be like 5'2 tbh.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2014)

yosugay said:


> me too, i wanna be like 5'2 tbh.


Ugh, why?


----------



## Murray (Apr 8, 2014)

having to duck under things sucks


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Ugh, why?



idk i just find shorter people cuter.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2014)

Murray said:


> having to duck under things sucks


So does having to stand on your tiptoes to reach things.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> So does having to stand on your tiptoes to reach things.



you have a point


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2014)

yosugay said:


> idk i just find shorter people cuter.


Well they'd have to have a cute face first. Shortness is just a bonus.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Well they'd have to have a cute face first. Shortness is just a bonus.



true! lol


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> So does having to stand on your tiptoes to reach things.



^^this. thank god for stepladders, but sometimes i can just jump for what i'm trying to reach for faster than the time it takes to get out a stepladder to use.


----------



## Murray (Apr 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> So does having to stand on your tiptoes to reach things.



i hit my head on things all the time ok ;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2014)

I personally think it's prettier to be tall... don't like how short people tend to be more round in a way & have short legs uwu But that's just me.

 I grew up with a dream of growing as tall as my half bro.. who's like 6'6 / 202 cm


----------



## ransu (Apr 8, 2014)

5'5

i wish i was taller :c


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

ransu said:


> 5'5
> 
> i wish i was taller :c



u r not 5'5 ur liek 5'5 1/2 dont bluff


----------



## krielle (Apr 8, 2014)

5'2.5"

Yes the .5 was necessary :<


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 8, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> 5'2.5"
> 
> Yes the .5 was necessary :<



yee to make yourself seem taller, i c waht u dd thur


----------



## rad_baby (Apr 8, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> I'm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for making me click obsessively lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaptenK said:


> I'm 5'7 which is kind of tall for a girl, but I feel so very short. I have three male cousins (who I am also neighbors with) and a little brother: all of them is around 6'5



wow :O you could be a model..


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

i'm 5''2 
im not sure if thats short or tall for a 16yr old?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 9, 2014)

5'9" at 17 years old. Really hope I can reach 6 ft.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 9, 2014)

5 foot 11 inch male who is going to be 14 in a couple months... Only 125 pounds or so, underweight on the Body Mass Index for my height and weight :x I eat tons, only do one sport a year (Volleyball) and am still a stick lol...


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2014)

5'7"


----------



## hanashi (Apr 10, 2014)

5'1" ヽ(?□｀。)ﾉ i-im tiny!


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm 5'5 and 14.


----------



## catrina (Apr 10, 2014)

170cm and im 16 D: i hate being so tall gah.


----------



## Flop (Apr 10, 2014)

182 cm.  I'm 17, so I guess I'm okay with my height. XD


----------



## maddison (Apr 10, 2014)

5"2 and 14 i feel tiny OOPS


----------



## cherche (Apr 10, 2014)

5'10" or 178cm but i hate being tall.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 10, 2014)

Six foot/182.88 cm and I am 22.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 10, 2014)

5"4, I think..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Six foot/182.88 cm and I am 22.



That's so tall.. ;u;


----------



## katelynross (Apr 10, 2014)

5'5 1/2 & 16


----------



## Beary (Apr 10, 2014)

5'0 and 12 ;-;


----------



## jessicaj (Apr 10, 2014)

5"2... and thats pushing it


----------



## UchiCherry (Apr 11, 2014)

around 5'4/5'5

I'm in year 8, I'm not that tall compared to the other people in my year.

My Mum calls me a dwarf even though she's shorter than me by a noticeable length.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 11, 2014)

5'3 and im in my 20s. Tsk, my mother calls me short everyday


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm 5'8".  Pretty tall, but I like it.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm only 5'2" Though I kinda like being a shorty (*^_^*)


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 11, 2014)

I am somewhere around 1.55-1.6m tall
Im about the 6th shortest person in my year.


----------



## Conor (Apr 11, 2014)

5'10". I'd like to be slightly taller tbh.


----------



## Mary (Apr 11, 2014)

5'9". Tall enough, I guess. :3


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2014)

5'6". Happy enough with this.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 11, 2014)

5"5


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

161cm
almost 5'3"

16 here


----------



## mellahugbear (Apr 11, 2014)

im 5'5 and 19


----------



## Marii (Apr 23, 2014)

Marii said:


> 5'2 and I'm 18 ~_~
> apparently that's tall for filipino girls LOL



so I just got my height checked again today, and somehow I shrunk an inch and I'm actually 5'1  
I quadruple-checked omg. sadlife


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm 5' 9", one of the tallest in my school. I hate it


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 23, 2014)

Marii said:


> so I just got my height checked again today, and somehow I shrunk an inch and I'm actually 5'1
> I quadruple-checked omg. sadlife



5'1 and 3/4 OTL totally helps people guess our real ages ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm turning 20 this year~


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

6 feet : D


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

5'3 :/


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 23, 2014)

5'2 last time I measured.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2014)

5'5
I'm 13 o-o


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 23, 2014)

crystalmilktea said:


> 5'1 and 3/4 OTL totally helps people guess our real ages ;n;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I'm turning 20 this year~



I'm in the same boat. Turning 20 in a little over the month. I don't even _know_ how tall I am; I'm too scared to find out how short I am. It's somewhere around the 5'1 mark. I am exactly one centimeter taller than my mom; when we found that out, she said, "Good enough! You're the average height for a Chinese girl."

When I was in 8th grade, I was mistaken for a 5th grader. Last year (as a sophomore in college), I got asked which high school I go to.


----------



## tealseer (Apr 23, 2014)

I am 5'5! I love my height just hate that most boys are shorter than me >.<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 23, 2014)

156cm... im 15 in october


----------



## Airen (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm 5'3" and turning 21 later this year... So I'm pretty sure I'm done growing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2014)

6'1" or 6'2". I'm never sure which.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2014)

5'7" Pride Worldwide


----------



## chillv (Apr 24, 2014)

5" 7'


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm 16 years ols and I'm 175 cm. I guess I'll be around 180 cm when I'm done growing.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 24, 2014)

5'0" or 152 cm. Most middle school kids are taller than me. Usually it's fine, but I also apparently look young. I once got stopped by a cop on my way to pick up my brother from school.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow 18 pages in and I'm still the second shortest person in this thread. I was expecting more short people since there are a lot of younger people on this site, but I guess 4'9" is still really short even compared to kids.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 24, 2014)

5'5"


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 24, 2014)

You guys are all so tall! 
I feel so insecure about my height now. >.<


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 24, 2014)

5'5"


----------



## raimon (Apr 24, 2014)

i'm super short 150CM


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know how long a feet is ^^' .In Sweden we get taught Centimeters. Im about....151 cm long? 12 years of age by the way.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 24, 2014)

4'11 ... Sad


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 24, 2014)

I got measured to be 6 foot 3 and a half last week.
): I was fine being 6"2.
i think we're supposed to put our age?? lol I'm a 15 year old guy


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 24, 2014)

VillageDweller said:


> I got measured to be 6 foot 3 and a half last week.
> ): I was fine being 6"2.
> i think we're supposed to put our age?? lol I'm a 15 year old guy



Damn! You are going to be 6'7" when you're all done! Lol a lot of boys go through even more growth spurts at 16 and early 17 ... Bless you xD


----------



## Quilava (Apr 24, 2014)

4'11
I get called "cute" all the time and it is not appreciated.
Being 20 and this short is annoying because no one takes you seriously and you get mistaken for a middle school child. ;_;


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 24, 2014)

5,6ft ands 23


----------



## easpa (Apr 24, 2014)

5'2 still. I'm almost 15. reaaalllly hoping for that growth spurt soon


----------



## miko (Apr 24, 2014)

4'10" :/


----------



## estypest (Apr 24, 2014)

5'5" .. I was pretty sad when I realised I'd done growing haha, I'd like longer legs but hey they work so I shouldn't complain


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 24, 2014)

159 cm (around 5'2ft)


----------



## shasha (Apr 24, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> Wow 18 pages in and I'm still the second shortest person in this thread. I was expecting more short people since there are a lot of younger people on this site, but I guess 4'9" is still really short even compared to kids.



Oh I'm only 11 and I'm 5'5"!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2014)

Going to be 22 next month, and I'm 5'2". I'm short af.


----------



## BeatlesFan789 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm 5'8" and 15 years old. I notice I'm at about the median height for people in my age group, at least from all the people I know.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Turning 22 and only 5'3''.... lol.
I don't mind, I have long legs compared to my body.​


----------



## xxLollyxx (Apr 24, 2014)

4'11. Never even made it to 5' I'm half an inch away lol


----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)

8'5" yayy


----------



## Marii (Apr 25, 2014)

yosugay said:


> 8'5" yayy



plz can i borrow a few inches


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

Marii said:


> plz can i borrow a few inches


lmao i wish it were that easy


----------



## heichou (Apr 25, 2014)

i think i'm 149-150cm ish?? short. i'm short. but it's not that bad uvu


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm 13 and 5'5". I'm ok with it. I'm supposed to be 6' so yeah.


----------



## matt (Apr 25, 2014)

Bout 6f


----------



## EikoPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm 5'1" and 21 ._. been that short since I was 12


----------



## Punchies (Apr 29, 2014)

5'11


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 29, 2014)

6 feet tall oo


----------



## BecZeeUnicorn (Apr 29, 2014)

4'6 and 12 years old ;w;


----------



## Sepherana (Apr 29, 2014)

5'2 and I'm 15, hoping that I grow some more.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm 5"4 and I wouldn't care but my boyfriend is like 6" and he makes fun of me and the height gap is ridiculously obvious help :ccc


----------



## effluo (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm 5'10. 
Tall for a girl I suppose.. 
I'm pretty happy with my height. ^_^


----------



## kayleee (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm 20 and 5'2 lmao.


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 29, 2014)

5'9

w00t


----------



## Zii (May 15, 2014)

I'm kind of short at 5'4"-ish. My husband is a full foot taller than me, the silly guy.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 15, 2014)

5'8"? I think...


----------



## Reenhard (May 15, 2014)

23 years old and 5.6 ft / 168 cm


----------



## RhinoK (May 15, 2014)

13 and 190cm but I sure as hell don't feel like 190cm
Idk i just got measured for a wheelchair so


----------



## OfficerCopper (May 15, 2014)

6'0 21 years old


----------



## Aizu (May 15, 2014)

5'1 I'm 14, I like being a Shorty though (*^_^*)


----------



## mochocho (May 16, 2014)

rangin' at 5'3 to 5'4 at least for a 15 year old chica uvu~!!


----------



## MayorAriana (May 16, 2014)

5"5


----------



## kennedyxvx (May 17, 2014)

I'm 16 and 5'9".


----------



## Yui Z (May 17, 2014)

Either 5'4 or 5'6. I have some short friends, but most of my guy friends are taller than me haha.


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

I'm 18 and I'm 5'10 or 178cm


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

161cm or 5'3


----------



## Punchies (May 17, 2014)

18yrs old, 5'11


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

16 ;w;


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

1m65cm. I wish I was a bit taller, but oh well. I have a few co-workers who are smaller than me, so it's okay. On the other hand, my manager is almost 2m, so if I have to talk to him for a while I prefer doing so sitting down or else my neck will start hurting, haha.


----------

